# S3 with Infuse car dock



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

I tried searching the forums and didn't see any threads about this so I apologize if this is a repeat.

I saw a thread at XDA about the fact that the S3 fit in the Samsung Infuse 4G Car Dock so I decided to order one (link below) and it arrived yesterday. I must admit I am blown away by how well this dock works with the S3. It snaps in perfectly with zero unnecessary force required. The USB charging and 3.5mm audio out work flawlessly and the car automatically opens up my car app (Ultra Car Home) each time I place it in the dock. I originally had a universal mount I was using but decided to return it once I found out about the Infuse dock and I couldn't be happier with that decision. I owned a Droid X for years before this and used it's car dock, which is a very solid piece of equipment, and I'm still very pleased with this dock. Well worth looking into for anyone who wants a car dock with integrated audio and charging, plus it's 50% off at AT&T's site so you can get it for under $20 with taxes/shipping included.

http://www.att.com/s...bid=pp1dOYkb0ub


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

thanks for the review & link.. i'm going to check ebay tonight and see what i can't find.. if nothing better shows up I'll probably order 2 of these.
any advice on a home dock?


----------



## racer38 (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like a nice mount, but if you use a case on your phone that would get to be a PIA ...


----------



## dvader (Jul 3, 2011)

so you can't use a case with this? any car & home docks that can use a case?


----------



## goodwidp (Sep 22, 2011)

Definitely can't use a case with this though I have a Diztronic Black Matte case which takes only seconds to remove and put back on so I don't mind doing that whenever I'm in my car. Before I bought the Infuse dock, I spent weeks trying to decide between using a thicker case with better protection along with a universal car mount or a thinner case (i.e Diztronic) that could easily be removed along with the Infuse dock. Ultimately I decided to go with the thin case/Infuse dock because I love the look & functionality of custom car docks and I felt the Diztronic case still offered relatively solid drop protection. Obviously, it won't offer protection similar to a Otterbox or Seidio but I have read several posts (other boards) where people had dropped their S3 while using the Diztronic case and it was unharmed, which was good enough for me.

If you are looking to use a thicker case then you're option is pretty much going to be limited to a universal style car mount. There may be a few custom type ones that could fit a smaller case but I can't confirm that any are available. FWIW, if I was going to go the univeral mount route, it definitely would've been the Exomount Car Mount. It's pretty cheap (@ $20), has a decent look, and supposedly has amazing suction and grip on the phone. Hope this helps.


----------

